# Best time of year to cruise Abaco islands



## KHBurch (Oct 14, 2007)

We are just planning next years vacations and are struggling to get good advice on when is best to go. The plan would be a week sailing and a week learning to dive (or the other way around). Both times we have gone to the BVIs we have timed it wrong and had some 'Tropical Storms' get us, we don't want to do it again  

Does Abacos have a Hurrican season - if so when?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hurricane season is June to November. The Bahamas are the #1 place on earth for hurricane hits so while they are few in June and November...I don't like to push my luck. 
Many cruisers head back home in June. I think the best month is March cause it is getting warmer and it is STILL lobster season!! (g) Those unconcerned with the spiny devils would say April and May are the best.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My preference would be as late in the spring as possible but before hurricane season. By this time, the continual cold fronts are much less frequent, and the water's actually warm enough to immerse your body in. Of course, being a Limey, you are probably more tolerant of the cold than I am!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Here's complete data on month by month climate and water temps:
http://www.go-abacos.com/clim/index.html#anchor2410304


----------



## KHBurch (Oct 14, 2007)

That's fantastic, last week in March it is then 

Thanks for the quick replies.


----------

